# Insulation for new build rep room...what do you use?



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

So, my Dad and I built my shed this weekend, we have insulated the base using recycled plastic insulation stuff (looks like normal loft insulation but isn't!)
Now I am looking at insulating the inside of the shed before lining it with marine ply......what have other people used, where do I go for it and any recommendations?
it has to be 450 mm thick?

I know a few of you have built rooms etc so any advice would be helpful, we have to get the electrics sorted first but we are looking to get it all done fairly sharpish....

Thanks
Penny


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Line it with the ply then drill a line of holes and use the spray filler foam, i have 7 sheds insulated this way and it has cut the leccy down dramatically


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Line it with the ply then drill a line of holes and use the spray filler foam, i have 7 sheds insulated this way and it has cut the leccy down dramatically


 Is that easily available?
Where do i go, would Wicks or Travis perkins do it? if you use it presumably there is no danger of chemical vapours when it warms up?


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

we are building a reptile room which is made from celcon blocks....we are in the process of lining it out with kingspan...its 50mm thick but u can now purchase 8x4ft sheets which are 200mm thick. We will then use plasterboard over the top etc.....


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Sory to upset you but 450mm would NOT be enough to keep the heat in and more importantly the heat OUT in the summer. *Minimum 80mm Kingspan Celotex or similar*. Anything less will be next to useless. And remember you'll need an airgap between the kingspan and the internal wall..(always forgotten.)

You need to do the ceiling as well.

Save the money on the marine ply and spend it on insulation.

So working from outside in - external shed timber - staple on damp proof membrane (Oldroyd or similar) - 80mm kingspan - small air gap of 10-30mm - plaster board (foil backed is best OR MDF/CHIPBOARD/Thin ply. 

You'll need an heater and an extractor fan built in as well for cold winters/hot summers.

HTH.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Caz said:


> Sory to upset you but 450mm would NOT be enough to keep the heat in and more importantly the heat OUT in the summer. *Minimum 80mm Kingspan Celotex or similar*. Anything less will be next to useless. And remember you'll need an airgap between the kingspan and the internal wall..(always forgotten.)
> 
> You need to do the ceiling as well.
> 
> ...


Sorry but i don`t agree. I have worked in the building trade for many years. Up untill about 2 years ago 50mm of rigid insulation (Kingspan or similar) was enough to meet the building regs for house insulation so to say 45mm insulation would do no good in a shed is not true. And to leave an air gap unless it has through ventilation may cause condensation problems. Air gaps are becoming a thing of the past because unless proper ventilation can be made they cause more problems than they solve.

(Marine ply is made with glue to withstand salt from sea water. Cheap exterior ply will do your job for lining the walls)


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

crow said:


> Sorry but i don`t agree. I have worked in the building trade for many years. Up untill about 2 years ago 50mm of rigid insulation (Kingspan or similar) was enough to meet the building regs for house insulation so to say 45mm insulation would do no good in a shed is not true. And to leave an air gap unless it has through ventilation may cause condensation problems. Air gaps are becoming a thing of the past because unless proper ventilation can be made they cause more problems than they solve.
> 
> (Marine ply is made with glue to withstand salt from sea water. Cheap exterior ply will do your job for lining the walls)


And now the regs state 80mm. The shed cannot be compared to a house build, more a dorma type affair. 
It's a shed and will have a 'cold' wall type set up hence the airgap.
With just the suggested wood/45mm poly onto ply all the poster will have made is half a 'warm' wall.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I used kingspan, its great stuff but get it off the net, you can buy it much cheaper than a builders yard.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

MSL said:


> Is that easily available?
> Where do i go, would Wicks or Travis perkins do it? if you use it presumably there is no danger of chemical vapours when it warms up?


 
All diy shops sell it, as do ebay. Its not cheap and for an 8x6 shed it takes about 15 cans, but i have a constant heat, or cool in the summer, and around 40% drop in leccy bills


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> All diy shops sell it, as do ebay. Its not cheap and for an 8x6 shed it takes about 15 cans, but i have a constant heat, or cool in the summer, and around 40% drop in leccy bills


Thansk for everyones comments....loads to consider........I will do what all good daughters do in matters pertaining to building stuff and ask my Dad!........although the above seems a fairly good method.........

Cheers
Penny


----------

